# Seafoam Time



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am curious, does anyone else use seafoam besides me here? It really help me with performance and cleans my motor nicely, I am impressed with it.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes I use it regularly and it really seems to keep the carbon build up down on my old Gravely engines. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

So does wide open throttle..cheaper too.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol or racing the engine with the governor, BANG!


----------

